# RS232 / USB / Bezvadu komunikācija >  Kaa var uztaisit USB pareju uz RS232

## partyhell

Man ir tada nezeliga problema nevaru atrast shemu ka varetu uztaisit uz usb vada com portu varbut kads var man palidzet ieprieks jau Lirlum lirlais paldies  ::

----------


## Epis

šiet tev links http://www.silabs.com/tgwWebApp/public/ ... erface.htm 

ielic google atslegvārdus "usb rs232 converter " un tur būs saraksts ar aparātiem ņem un skaties tālāk pats kas tev no tiem der un kas neder!

----------


## Velko

Palasi FT232R datasheetu. Tur ir punkts "8.1 USB to RS232 Converter".

Pats čips dabūjams Argusā, vienīgais package tāda nepatīkama priekš iesācēja - SSOP28.

----------


## partyhell

varbu tu ari zini cik ta mikreni varetu aptuveni maksat ????

----------


## Velko

http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=1_66_1612  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Es jau nu neņemtos taisīt nav vērts. Čips maksā 3.70 Ls + darbs, gatava pāreja 10Ls

USB - RS232

----------


## marizo

Runājot par to FT232R.
Kā tur ir - lai caur Hyper Terminal varētu sūtīt datus uz virtuālo COM portu TX un saņemt atpakaļ RX, vajag izmantot/savienot DTR-DSR un RTS-CTS kā parastam COM portam? Vai to var uzstādīt programmistiski, konfigurējot FTDI čipu?

----------


## Vikings

Da neko nevajag - vnk COM porta uzstādījumos bija jāuzstāda Flow Control - None un viss notiek. Praktiski kā reizi ar FT232 to esmu darijis.

----------


## marizo

Taisnība laikam Tev būs! Iemēģināju ar USB-RS232 adapteri, saliku TX ar RX kopā un dati iet uz riņķi. Īsti nesapratu par to Flow Control nepiecīešamību.

----------


## karloslv

Flow control ir daļa no lielās RS-232 specenes, kas visa gandrīz ir orientēta uz runāšanos ar modēmu. Flow control ir vajadzīgs tādēļ, lai iekārtas zinātu, kad vajag klausīties un kad drīkst sūtīt datus (otrs gals ir gatavs saņemt). Ja softs ir pietiekami gudri uzrakstīts, dzelziskais flow control ir praktiski nevajadzīgs.

----------

